# Meds for brain fog?



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I put in another post that i have been hearing alot about adderal and other adhd stimulent drugs to help with the morning grogginess and brain fog that can come with fibro and was wondering if anyone else had heard/tried anything like this and if it helped them or not?XOXONatalia


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I read an article on this topic a few years ago. I will try to find it, hopefully I posted it here, and will be able to find it with a search. I will look for it for you!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I found a few old threads about this topic. Couldn't find the article I was thinking of, but I'll keep looking. I do remember trying a medicine like Ritalin, or something like that, for a time - but didn't notice that it helped. But different medicines work for different patients, and I am an ME patient, and don't have Fibro. So that doesn't mean that it isn't worth trying for you!Happy reading!http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;hl=brain+foghttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;hl=brain+foghttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;hl=brain+fog


----------

